# Zero Gravity Brakes



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

Has anyone riden a bike with these???
Are they worth the BIG BUCKS???
My wife wants to buy some for my new bike so lets hear it........
Thanks!!!

PS No my wife doesn't have a sister...


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

*Go for it!*

I have a set on my S-works bike. Great stopping power and they are Super Light weight. 
I had the 105 brakes prior to my ZG's and it is no comparison. ZG's are to Bomb!
They also helped to bring down my Bike weight to 14.5lbs


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

ROGER79 said:


> Has anyone riden a bike with these???
> Are they worth the BIG BUCKS???
> My wife wants to buy some for my new bike so lets hear it........
> Thanks!!!
> ...


I guess that depends on what you mean by "worth it." Do they stop well? Heck, yeah. My '05 ZG Ti brakes are on par w/ the Mavic SSCs I used, as far as perfomance goes. They modulate well/have good feel. Are they light? Hell, yes. My ZG brakes are 130g lighter than the Mavics, which were already lighter than Dura Ace and Record stoppers.

Are the performance and light weight worth the 400 or so payolas they cost? Well, that's a personal decision. It was worth it for me, but I knew, specifically, what I wanted: braking on par w/ the Mavic brakes, with less weight. And that's what I got.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Totally agree........*

with the above written by M.M. & Alienator.

The only thing I'd add is they are just a tad bit finicky to setup, pay close attention to housing length when setting up to maximize their performance.

Enjoy!


----------



## Carbonman (Jan 6, 2006)

*They Rock!*

I have them on my spiffy "much better than me" Argon 18 Platinum. If you don't get a serious case of sticker shock, you will love them. As everyone says, they are damned light and they will stop you with no problems. 
If you have a black frame, go for the OG-Ti version. If you can use grey colored brakes without your bike looking odd, buy the OG-SS version and save yourself over $100. They only weight about an ounce more. Style is identical.

"It's all good clean fun until someone touches the floor"


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

I have them.

- Worth the $$$$: NO
- excellent brakes: YES
- very well made: YES
- approximately same braking power as the Mavic brakes, 3 times the price, and 150g less.
- way better than Dura-Ace (including 7800), Ultegra, Record (including the latest differential stuff) and Chorus.

Pierre





ROGER79 said:


> Has anyone riden a bike with these???
> Are they worth the BIG BUCKS???
> My wife wants to buy some for my new bike so lets hear it........
> Thanks!!!
> ...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I agree with all of the above.*

I bought one pair to try. The performance blew away the Record calipers that I had on the bike I put them on and now all of my bikes have Zero's.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Another Yes Vote*

They are expensive but....

Customer service is great. Last year they went above and beyond to get me a set overnite for a local hillclimb TT. 

They work great. My brother and I both ride almost identical bikes with the exception he has the new (last year) Dura Ace brakes. I prefer the ZGs hands down.

They look cool. In a cnc-ed Marzocchi fork kinda way. They are still rare enough that you almost never see another rider with a pair.

They are made here in Georgia.

They are Wicked light.

Once I got them set up I have never had to adjust them. 

Hope this helps....

C


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

They are great brakes. Way better than my Campy brakes even on carbon rims. I have them on two of my bikes any I absolutely love them. It's kind of funny, about 2 years ago I made one of the first posts on the ZG brakes. I was accussed of spamming and working for the company. The truth is I just really liked the brakes and I wanted to share my experience with others. Now almost 2 years later it seems that ZG brakes are common place. I'm happy that the company is enjoying their much deserved success. They really are great brakes.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've heard they don't open wide enough to get a 25c tire out, Is this true???
Thanks for your reply...


----------



## Carbonman (Jan 6, 2006)

23c tires clear the OG-05 version just fine. Trying to remove a fully inflated 25c might be too tight. The OG-06 model will open farther, so you should be OK if you wait for the new stuff to get into full production. 
Be very specific when you order to make certain that you get the -06 model, if you really plan to use 25c tires.


----------

